# Best snow foam...



## Liam Waine (May 3, 2011)

Hiya, this might be the noobiest question ever! But I'm just looking for a quick answer. What's the best snow foam to buy?...

Thanks, Liam.


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## slimjimvw (Apr 11, 2007)

I find this one very good.

http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/index.php/exterior-cleaning/snow-foam/magifoam.html


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Magifoam


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Another vote for the magic of Magifoam  Just make sure you have a proper foam lance and it will dwell for 30 mins +


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

+1 for magifoam


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

+2 :thumb:


----------



## DieselDamo (Apr 26, 2012)

i agree to so +3


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

I would say either autobrite magifoam or chemical guys no touch snow foam


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Chemical Guys No Touch or Espuma Activo :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

anthonyh90 said:


> I would say either autobrite magifoam or chemical guys no touch snow foam


This :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

My own snot foam. Just all the foams and shampoos I have mixed together used neat. Sticks for ages and is currently pink in colour.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

+ 5 for Magifoam - but I don't get the legendary dwell times reported here.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

just for pure foam and cost autosmart ultra mouuse


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

chemical guys no touch snow foam get my vote


----------



## sristeve (Apr 9, 2010)

slimjimvw said:


> I find this one very good.
> 
> http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/index.php/exterior-cleaning/snow-foam/magifoam.html


another vote for magifoam


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Magifoam and CG no touch snow foam for me


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Magifoam or AS Ultramousse.


----------



## init6 (Mar 28, 2012)

Another for CG no touch. Brilliant foam.


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

i bought a snow foam lance and magifoam from Autobrite. i put 2 inches of magifoam in the bottle but its quite watery. not the mousse effect ive seen on various videos on the.net.ive used the 500ml bottle in just 2 washes!! the mix setting.is on max too.


----------



## M44T (Jun 9, 2011)

magifoam for me too.


----------



## Mr Shoelaces (Dec 27, 2007)

espuma activo, the best on the market!


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

I like espuma (I still use it), but I wouldn't say its the best on the market.

Many other snow foams work just as well.

Orchard AutoCare Cotton Candy and Bilt-Hamber are my main snow foams.


----------



## long neck (May 9, 2011)

Magifoam


----------



## Liam Waine (May 3, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys, really appreciate the feedback! I'm gonna order some Magifoam


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## simonvespa (Apr 18, 2012)

NMH said:


> i bought a snow foam lance and magifoam from Autobrite. i put 2 inches of magifoam in the bottle but its quite watery. not the mousse effect ive seen on various videos on the.net.ive used the 500ml bottle in just 2 washes!! the mix setting.is on max too.


I put 100ml Magifoam and 400ml water in a 500ml lance bottle. Nice thick foam. Usually use it all on one car inc arches & wheels.

Have tried with just 50ml but it was a bit runny. Probably ok for a quick summer wash to remove dust.

I find that Magifoam combined with AB Curious gives a very good zero touch wash and shine.

S


----------



## Mr Shoelaces (Dec 27, 2007)

adetailedvalet said:


> I like espuma (I still use it), but I wouldn't say its the best on the market.
> 
> Many other snow foams work just as well.


Consider the price, performance, effect it gives, and its a professionals product, not like the gimick products on the market.


----------



## borse2008 (Mar 5, 2012)

CG No touch!! V Good


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

+1 for magifoam!


----------



## renny (Aug 31, 2009)

Magifoam all the way.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

I used magifoam for the first time on Sunday and loved it. Great stuff. Super clingy


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan (May 13, 2011)

Magifoam here aswell


----------

